
GDriveFS – FUSE wrapper for Google Drive - Immortalin
https://github.com/dsoprea/GDriveFS
======
jdimov9
This is very nice, but probably not something I would use, mostly because I
have been using Insync for years on all of my machines and it works perfectly
for me.

Is there any use case for this FUSE wrapper that Insync doesn't support?

~~~
solnyshok
insync is not free

